# Bottom of his Training Class



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahh!! I am taking a beginner training at Petsmart with Yeager and so far it's been very frustrating!! It's very clear that he's the bottom of his class. He refuses to accept any treats from the trainer(even treats that he loves at home) and just doesn't pay attention at all! He doesn't learn the new tricks in class at all, and all the other dogs can follow instructions from the trainer, even the 3 months old yorkie!! It's soooOOOOO embarassing to sit there with all the other owners watching us and he just sniffs and licks the floor. He is much more obedient and focused at home, but in class he looks like he has ADHD :brownbag::brownbag::smilie_tischkante: Anyone have tips on how to get him to feel more comfortable in class? I always take him there extra early so he can sniff around and get used to the environment.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie flunked his first try at obedience class. We start back Wednesday with a new trainer and only 5 other pups. Last class had 15-20 pups...to many! Hope things get better.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie flunked his first try at obedience class. We start back Wednesday with a new trainer and only 5 other pups. Last class had 15-20 pups...to many! Hope things get better.


ah 15-20 is a huge class, we have 10 pups in the class right now, and I think 5 pups would be much sweeter. Good luck to you and Ollie!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Terra was the same way! She never wanted to interact with any other dog or anyone else. She just wanted to hide under my chair the whole time. She also did not take any treats until the second to last class. She did finally learn the commands and graduated, but still she never got over her social anxiety (so much for my show dog....argh). She isn't at all shy at home...just in public!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww at least hes in class , i hvnt put dolce in any class and hes over a yr old , i just dont have the time right now , is it too late ?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How 'bout higher level treats that are just used for class? Some people use hotdogs cause a lot of dogs seem to love them. Maybr that way Yeager will be more likely to follow your command in class becuase he's not already used to the treat. Also don't give it to him until he has done exaclty what you want - no free rewards. Good luck and I'm sure he will graduate with honors ;-)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The fact that you're taking him to class is a great start. If Yeager is learning at home what was shown to you in class, then he's fine...don't worry too much. Eventually he will be focused enough to participate in class -- there are SO many distractions to dogs in classes...people, smells, animals, new environment, etc. It's like putting a kid in a candy store and asking them to sit still for an hour. Yeah, right! LOL

The hot dogs do tend to work pretty well for most dogs so you can try that, just make sure you only use the "special treat" for IN CLASS (not even during home training sessions) to keep it high value. My husband and I took L&P to obedience class together, and Preston was a STAR, while London was unamused and wanted to just lay on her mat there most of the time. LOL But, they were able to perform at home, and London even participated in some of the classes, hehe.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha! That made me laugh because Bailey was the same way! He would sniff around and basically do anything EXCEPT for what he was supposed to be doing! I did puppy class and then beginner class...he was the same in both but towards the end of the beginners class, he started to finally get it! So hang in there


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Skittle is in a puppy class right now. Just the basics. I was hoping there would be other dogs but it's just Skittle and her sister Bitzy. However she is still a chicken when there. The first week she shook and shook and laid on the floor. By the end of the class (mostly the trainer talked) I was able to get her to walk around the store on her leash. The 2nd class was last week. At first she was shaking but then the trainer sat on the floor with her and fed her treats. They were just like Chocolate chip cookies. While I only want good natural treats for her, I figured for training these are ok. 

I don't know what Skittle would do with many other dogs so I'm going to be going to puppy social play time in a couple weeks and will take another class after this one. 

Good luck. I will be watching this thread for help also.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Stick with it! All Rocco did the first few classes was bark. Gradually the novelty wore off and he got down to business. Our trainer did recommend a special treat, it came in a tube and was like a pate', that got his attention. Your sweetie is smarter than he is letting on, don't be embarrassed, everyone is there to learn.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to suggest that you switch to a trainer in your home since Yeager does well at home. After reading some responses however I changed my mind. It's still a possibility but an in-home trainer will show you what to do with your dog then have you do it with your dog all in your home. Then you practice for a week and the next week learn more. That's what you are doing now. You go to class, the trainer shows you what to do, granted with a dog other than Yeager, but you are still getting shown. Puppy training IS all about training us you know, not the puppy. LOL So you leave the class, go home and show Yeager what to do and he will perform wonderfully at home. Practice for a week, go to the next class and get shown more. Maybe in time Yeager will participate. Good luck!

I forgot to say not all dogs respond to treats as their reward. Some like playing as a reward or walking, whatever. You do want a good, wholesome treat, one used only for training if you stick with treats.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragements everyone :grouphug: I feel so much better now and will definitely finish the class!! 




missiek said:


> Terra was the same way! She never wanted to interact with any other dog or anyone else. She just wanted to hide under my chair the whole time. She also did not take any treats until the second to last class. She did finally learn the commands and graduated, but still she never got over her social anxiety (so much for my show dog....argh). She isn't at all shy at home...just in public!


Ah I see! Makes me feel better to read that Terra changed her mind towards the end! I was so weirded out that Yeager wouldn't take those delicious treats, I hope Yeager will change his mind eventually too!



uniquelovdolce said:


> aww at least hes in class , i hvnt put dolce in any class and hes over a yr old , i just dont have the time right now , is it too late ?


Don't worry!  This is our first class and Yeager's over a year old too. It's never too late in my opinion, if you don't have time to commit for weekly classes, you can always watch some Youtube videos(Johita suggested this too) and practice for a little bit a day! I think the training class is more for training the humans anyways too lol(well definitely in Yeager's case since he's not participating in class...:huh



Johita said:


> How 'bout higher level treats that are just used for class? Some people use hotdogs cause a lot of dogs seem to love them. Maybr that way Yeager will be more likely to follow your command in class becuase he's not already used to the treat. Also don't give it to him until he has done exaclty what you want - no free rewards. Good luck and I'm sure he will graduate with honors ;-)


Thanks for the encouragements Edith 
Hotdogs? As in the hotdogs that we eat? Yeager *loves* the lamb jerkys at home!! It's his favorite and right before class he was still behaving for them but when the trainer tried to use it he just turned his nose and didn't pay any attention!! He spit a piece out too when I was showing his "sit" to the trainer. I guess he was getting tired of the treat lol I will get him something special just for the class next time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I was going to suggest that you switch to a trainer in your home since Yeager does well at home. After reading some responses however I changed my mind. It's still a possibility but an in-home trainer will show you what to do with your dog then have you do it with your dog all in your home. Then you practice for a week and the next week learn more. That's what you are doing now. You go to class, the trainer shows you what to do, granted with a dog other than Yeager, but you are still getting shown. Puppy training IS all about training us you know, not the puppy. LOL So you leave the class, go home and show Yeager what to do and he will perform wonderfully at home. Practice for a week, go to the next class and get shown more. Maybe in time Yeager will participate. Good luck!
> 
> I forgot to say not all dogs respond to treats as their reward. Some like playing as a reward or walking, whatever. You do want a good, wholesome treat, one used only for training if you stick with treats.


Great advise Elaine!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> The fact that you're taking him to class is a great start. If Yeager is learning at home what was shown to you in class, then he's fine...don't worry too much. Eventually he will be focused enough to participate in class -- there are SO many distractions to dogs in classes...people, smells, animals, new environment, etc. It's like putting a kid in a candy store and asking them to sit still for an hour. Yeah, right! LOL
> 
> The hot dogs do tend to work pretty well for most dogs so you can try that, just make sure you only use the "special treat" for IN CLASS (not even during home training sessions) to keep it high value. My husband and I took L&P to obedience class together, and Preston was a STAR, while London was unamused and wanted to just lay on her mat there most of the time. LOL But, they were able to perform at home, and London even participated in some of the classes, hehe.


LOL! You raise a very good point with the candy store parallel!! Although, part of the reason that I enrolled him in class was because I wanted him to be able to listen when there are distractions around too. I will definitely give the hot dog a try, maybe even boiled chicken, but hold it off until class!! I think I was being too generous with his treats today especially, because I really wanted him to show it to the trainer so we practiced extra right before class:blush:. I'm glad to hear that you had a great experience with your two 



Bailey&Me said:


> hahaha! That made me laugh because Bailey was the same way! He would sniff around and basically do anything EXCEPT for what he was supposed to be doing! I did puppy class and then beginner class...he was the same in both but towards the end of the beginners class, he started to finally get it! So hang in there


Thanks Nida! hahaha We are definitely in the same boat that you were in x) We will hang in here....I figured that it's good for me to watch how she trains the other dogs anyways hehe!! It's good to hear that Bailey had a turn around!! I hope the light bulb will lit up in Yeager's little head soon :w00t:



girlygirls said:


> Skittle is in a puppy class right now. Just the basics. I was hoping there would be other dogs but it's just Skittle and her sister Bitzy. However she is still a chicken when there. The first week she shook and shook and laid on the floor. By the end of the class (mostly the trainer talked) I was able to get her to walk around the store on her leash. The 2nd class was last week. At first she was shaking but then the trainer sat on the floor with her and fed her treats. They were just like Chocolate chip cookies. While I only want good natural treats for her, I figured for training these are ok.
> 
> I don't know what Skittle would do with many other dogs so I'm going to be going to puppy social play time in a couple weeks and will take another class after this one.
> 
> Good luck. I will be watching this thread for help also.


Good luck to you, Skittle, and Bitzy as well!! I'm happy to hear that Skittle is making progress and accepting treats from the trainer!! Smaller classes are great in my opinion, because then the trainer can spend more individual attention in helping you and not just tell you that "you have a whole week to work on it" then move on to the other dogs =\


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

bonsmom said:


> Stick with it! All Rocco did the first few classes was bark. Gradually the novelty wore off and he got down to business. Our trainer did recommend a special treat, it came in a tube and was like a pate', that got his attention. Your sweetie is smarter than he is letting on, don't be embarrassed, everyone is there to learn.


Thanks!! We will stick to it till the end! I know I shouldn't be embarassed haha since Yeager himself obviously doesn't mind lol! I hope he will be able to get down to business soon  I'm going to find something new and special for his training day treats!



Dixie's Mama said:


> I was going to suggest that you switch to a trainer in your home since Yeager does well at home. After reading some responses however I changed my mind. It's still a possibility but an in-home trainer will show you what to do with your dog then have you do it with your dog all in your home. Then you practice for a week and the next week learn more. That's what you are doing now. You go to class, the trainer shows you what to do, granted with a dog other than Yeager, but you are still getting shown. Puppy training IS all about training us you know, not the puppy. LOL So you leave the class, go home and show Yeager what to do and he will perform wonderfully at home. Practice for a week, go to the next class and get shown more. Maybe in time Yeager will participate. Good luck!
> 
> I forgot to say not all dogs respond to treats as their reward. Some like playing as a reward or walking, whatever. You do want a good, wholesome treat, one used only for training if you stick with treats.


Yeager loves treats at home, he really really, loves food. I guess just not when he's nervous or treats from a new person. Our mail lady gives him treats too and he didn't eat them the first couple times but changed his mind eventually. Yes, puppy training is all about us!! haha because all I'm doing now is exactly as you said, watch the trainer do it with another dog and try to teach him at home. Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Our trainer suggests not feeding them quite as much for dinner before the class so they'll want treats. Ollie loves peanut butter treats. Don't want to give him hotdogs b/c of all the preservatives in them. Do they make organic hot dogs?!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Woah! I'd get my dog out of that class immediately. Everything you describe him doing (sniffing, not engaging, not taking treats) are indicators of STRESS. The fact that your instructor is not addressing this is a huge red flag. 
Dogs under stress are unlikely to perform behaviors they already know...learning is out of the question. You need a small socialization (basic obedience works) class where you can take the time to teach him to be comfortable. Please stop taking him to a class where he is being stressed and you receive no information on how to make it better for him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree with Jackie it sounds like he is too stressed to do well in this class. However, I would look for a class that is a bit less over-stimulating. I have had to do this with Cadeau. He was constantly over his threshold at the place I was taking him and I have had to find a smaller class environment for him. He also acts ADD. 

I think Petsmart is a really tough environment for some dogs. Sooooo much going on at once. 

I hope you won't give up on classes as I think that group classes can be a great thing, but look for one that works better for you both.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Also just a warning on the hot dogs---people disagree about this one but I know a dog that got pancreatitis from eating hot dogs. Just sayin'.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Our trainer suggests not feeding them quite as much for dinner before the class so they'll want treats. Ollie loves peanut butter treats. Don't want to give him hotdogs b/c of all the preservatives in them. Do they make organic hot dogs?!!


haha they have organic everything these days!! organic hot dog seems like a tough one though, maybe with those organic grass fed beef they have at wholefoods 



jmm said:


> Woah! I'd get my dog out of that class immediately. Everything you describe him doing (sniffing, not engaging, not taking treats) are indicators of STRESS. The fact that your instructor is not addressing this is a huge red flag.
> Dogs under stress are unlikely to perform behaviors they already know...learning is out of the question. You need a small socialization (basic obedience works) class where you can take the time to teach him to be comfortable. Please stop taking him to a class where he is being stressed and you receive no information on how to make it better for him.


Yea I can see he's under stress  this is a basic obedience/socialization class that has about 7 other dogs. Guided socialization is part of this class. The trainer doesn't push it with him she just tells me to work on the techniques at home since she said her goal is to have "well behaved dogs at home" so it doesn't matter whether he'll be able to do it in class. We will keep taking him to the class since we paid for the whole session, but we won't push him to "perform and learn" We'll be just to watching how she trains other dogs. I am considering getting a private trainer for him in the future so we'll get more individual attention. Thanks for you advice Jmm!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I agree with Jackie it sounds like he is too stressed to do well in this class. However, I would look for a class that is a bit less over-stimulating. I have had to do this with Cadeau. He was constantly over his threshold at the place I was taking him and I have had to find a smaller class environment for him. He also acts ADD.
> 
> I think Petsmart is a really tough environment for some dogs. Sooooo much going on at once.
> 
> I hope you won't give up on classes as I think that group classes can be a great thing, but look for one that works better for you both.


Yes Petsmart has a lot of stuff going on! They have the class inside a room with glass walls so everyone can see everything, and Yeager gets worked up trying to go sniff the dogs that are on the other side of the glass so it's distracting. I won't give up on training classes and will look for something more tailored towards our needs! It can be hard to find good training classes because the real great ones don't need much advertising. I sat in on this instructor's class before I signed up and she was great with the other dogs. 



edelweiss said:


> Also just a warning on the hot dogs---people disagree about this one but I know a dog that got pancreatitis from eating hot dogs. Just sayin'.


Thanks for the warning Sandi!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Nelson was the complete opposite at class. He was a perfect angel!!!! He did everything like the 1st time she asked him to. She would demo with him for the other DOG that would show up. We had a horrible experience with socializing in our class, sometimes he was the only one there. So now he has dog issues.

BUT he is the completely OPPOSITE at home. He listens when and only he chooses too hahah. His trainer would never believe us, because there he did everything he was supposed to. But it all went out the door when we left that little enclosed area. He was more focused there for some reason, than at home. Go figure...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, I have no advice but I know how you feel!

When Milo was going to conformation classes he was either the dog who wouldn't walk (when he first started) or the dog who wouldn't stop trying to flatten chi's and stalking great danes! (when he was older and had confidence)!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova was the same exact way, very distracted. He eventually settled down. I won't say he was ever perfect, but he improved alot just going to classes repeatedly. I think you are doing a super job. Just keep at it! 

One thing that helped was not feeding him for several hours before the class, so he was very interested in the treats for training. 

Some high value treats for Casanova that are healthful are 

Broiled buffalo 
Broiled bison
Broiled filet mignon

If you can only feed him these treats during the class and NEVER outside of class, then I think he will pay attention just fine. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well Nelson was the complete opposite at class. He was a perfect angel!!!! He did everything like the 1st time she asked him to. She would demo with him for the other DOG that would show up. We had a horrible experience with socializing in our class, sometimes he was the only one there. So now he has dog issues.
> 
> BUT he is the completely OPPOSITE at home. He listens when and only he chooses too hahah. His trainer would never believe us, because there he did everything he was supposed to. But it all went out the door when we left that little enclosed area. He was more focused there for some reason, than at home. Go figure...


haha Nelson's a little teacher's pet eh ! 



Orla said:


> Sorry, I have no advice but I know how you feel!
> 
> When Milo was going to conformation classes he was either the dog who wouldn't walk (when he first started) or the dog who wouldn't stop trying to flatten chi's and stalking great danes! (when he was older and had confidence)!


haha aww Milo's got quite a personality!!  I wish Yeager could get a confidence boost too, he is a big whiner 



princessre said:


> Casanova was the same exact way, very distracted. He eventually settled down. I won't say he was ever perfect, but he improved alot just going to classes repeatedly. I think you are doing a super job. Just keep at it!
> 
> One thing that helped was not feeding him for several hours before the class, so he was very interested in the treats for training.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!! Those treats sound really yummy hehe...no wonder Casanova likes them! I'll keep it up and watch for signs of progress


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't keep taking a dog to class knowing each time is setting him up for failure.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

jmm said:


> Just my opinion, but I wouldn't keep taking a dog to class knowing each time is setting him up for failure.


JMM, I have always held high regards for your advice, I will talk to the trainer about our concerns again and see what we can do


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet there is just too much distraction for him in the classes. Poor little guy.

We didn't do any group classes here as there aren't any offered, so I just trained Bisou at home or one on one training with a trainer (she's very food motivated so it wasn't too hard), but maybe you can focus on that something more private for him. I think Bisou would have been all over the place too (or extremely hesitant) in a group too.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Just keep trying. Keep it light and fun. If you get frustrated he'll feel it and gets worse.

Do try different kind of treats and he should only be able to get it during the class (not at home). I bake yam/sweet potatoes or liver for training classes.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> I bet there is just too much distraction for him in the classes. Poor little guy.
> 
> We didn't do any group classes here as there aren't any offered, so I just trained Bisou at home or one on one training with a trainer (she's very food motivated so it wasn't too hard), but maybe you can focus on that something more private for him. I think Bisou would have been all over the place too (or extremely hesitant) in a group too.


Did Bisou get trained in Shanghai? If yes then does that mean she knows those commands in Chinese ?



malteserus said:


> Just keep trying. Keep it light and fun. If you get frustrated he'll feel it and gets worse.
> 
> Do try different kind of treats and he should only be able to get it during the class (not at home). I bake yam/sweet potatoes or liver for training classes.


Thanks for the encouragement! Baked yam sounds delicious, I didn't know that dogs could eat yam and potatoes too! I'll give it a try


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sarah- Bisou only knows "bu Hao" and 'weishema, Bisou, weishema?" in Chinese! That's because we have to say that to her all the time when she chases the Ayi from room to room. But my husband speaks to Bisou in French..so she does know half of her commands in French! lol. She's my little American-French-Korean baby who grew up in China! lol.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Sarah, no advice here, but just wanted to add, I am suuuure he is a smarty lil one :wub: hope it improves with him.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

:wub: But he's so darn cute!!!!

I take my fosters to PS for class sometimes. I'm wondering how do *you* feel? If you're nervous or embarrassed, could he pick up your vibes and that adds to his already high-stress level? I found I have to really RELAX no matter how silly my dog is.

Best of luck.  For the record, Miss P has not gone to a class. I own a business, so I just train her alone with a clicker. Oh -- and she'd just as soon have praise as a treat. Treats are even a little distracting, as it takes her forever to chew them up. 

If I need people around to be sure she'll obey, I call in some neighbors from our building at work, and they help out. They've helped me teach her to stay IN the shop :innocent: and to sit-stay even when new people come in.


----------

